# 1942 Military Columbia Bicycle ~ Finished Restoration. (pics)



## Yaquina143 (Jan 23, 2008)

I thought you all might like a look at my first restoration in about 25 years. I used to work on bikes when I was a kid but only recently got interested in classic bikes again. Since I do a great deal of WWII reenacting I thought the logical first restoration would be a period correct Military bicycle.

    My impression in reenacting is that of a 165th Signal Photo Co. Combat Photographer, stationed with the 2nd Ranger Bn. "Daisy", the name I gave to this girl, will be my transportation around reenactments and will make it easier to take some pictures. I am currently researching a rear rack that would be accurate for this bike so that I can carry my camera box.

    I think she turned out quite well and yes, the headlamp works!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks really good


----------



## Monark52 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job...very different.


----------



## J.E (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice job.Would love to come see it in person some time.


----------



## Boris (Sep 26, 2011)

I just bought a Columbia frame and was searching for some ideas. I bumped into this post. I liked it, and thought maybe someone else would like to look at it again.


----------



## tony d. (Sep 26, 2011)

*42- skidoo*

what no badge or you don't need no stinkeen badges


----------



## squeedals (Sep 27, 2011)

Sweet ride!!!:o


----------



## mruiz (Nov 6, 2011)

*I just found one of those today*

It is missing the head badge, however it has a skiptooth sprocket and tank, in good shape. Tires are shot for sitting 30 + years. I have no pics yet.  the delta lite is there but no lends. Oh and a rear rack.
 mitch


----------



## robertc (Nov 6, 2011)

Yaquina143, 
You did a great job on that bike.


----------



## Stony (Dec 11, 2011)

I like this bike a lot. I've collected militaria for over 40 years and have always wanted an original WWII bike. Am looking if anyone knows of one.

Cheers,

Stony


----------

